# Need help with the Title of a Fantasy book



## Jadende (Feb 21, 2005)

About 5 years ago, i was bargain shopping at the salvation army, looking for books, for my summer vacation to California, I found one book that interested me, so i bought it, and read it, and it was quite good. Somehow I lost the book, or it fell apart (I can't recall). Anyway, here is the jist of the story, I'm not sure if it was part of a series, but I THINK it was the second book in a series.

     This story follows the events of a late teens boy, who lived on a planet, that was constantly at war with another one, his planet had a magic that was not very powerfull, but he had studied with somekind of mentor and learned a little of it, the other planet had a magic that was very powerfull. During one of the wars, a couple of people were captured as slaves, him included. They were taken back to the planet and forced to work in a bog/swamp where they harvested some kind of wood, there were some kind of dangerous creatures that lived in the swamp, there was an overseer for his group, he was either once a slave or one of the natives of the planet. One night someone tried to attack the main character, and the he killed them. He becomes overseer, and he is nicer to the slaves. He is then take somewhere, and eventually (I cant remember how), he goes into training for the more powerfull magic, wher he must go through 3 different stages, doing different tasks that are progressivly harder (not physical mostly mental). He goes from a Black robe, to a Grey robe, and then to a White one. He is extrordinarlily powerfull, because he contains both the minor and major magics of the 2 worlds. Oh, now that I remember it, he was taken from the slave camp and bought by someone high up in the government? and he does manual laber, and his owner gets horses from the main characters native planet, and the main character trains them, and then he is taken to the training (he also falls in love with a slave girl there, who he later maries and has a kid with, he also carves?/makes a sort of mandolin/guitar of some kind). Well, he is highly regarded in the society, as he is the most powerfull magician they have, and he isnt really under anyones rule, eventually he gets extremely power hungry, and goes kinda crazy, i think he runs away, then there is a war, and i think he rejoins his planets side and i dont really remember what else happens after that.

If anyone could give me an idea of who this is written by, what its called, what a characters name is, who if sounds like its written by? Anything, please reply.


----------



## Drachir (Feb 21, 2005)

You were readi~g Raymond Feist's *Magician: Iprentice*.  An excellent work.   BTW it forms part of a series that goes on for several bookw.  I hope tht helps.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 23, 2005)

Even though you already have an answer, I've moved this thread to the general sff thread so that other may see it more readily.

And now I have to re-read this book since it didn't sound familiar at all but I've read that entire series.  More on my to read list


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 23, 2005)

Actually the book is just *Magician* (later on the book was split into two)... The adventures of Pug (the boy from Crydee), apprentice magician... And his learning of the Lesser and Greater paths of Magic...


----------

